# windshield wiper motor problem



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

On occastion lately i noticed that when i go to use my wipers, the motor jsut makes somewhat of a buzzing noise and they dont' move, unfortunatly, it usually happens while it is, or after a rain! After awhile it usually is fine and is good for awhile, but what could be causing this problem? Bad ground somewhere that when it gets wet the ground doesn't work? Then as the motor compartment gets warm and dries everything is fine? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

thanks
-mike-


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I think you are gonna need to replace the unit. I think the circut boards in them go to crap


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The pulse board goes bad in them. You can buy just the board separately, but if the motor is as old as the truck, I'd just replace the whole wiper motor. No point in putting a $30 board in a 10 year old motor.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just replace the whole thing. You don't want it to make it's last buzz in the middle of a storm at 2AM. If it's like older Fords it will have a separate control module ($85) for the delay function. This is what goes first on them, but it controls the show no module no wipers. Without it a new motor just sits there. So look it up in a pro-manual the regular manuals may not have the info.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

$55 for a new one.....$10 core charge

I also have a mechanic friend saying that he had this problem and it was caused by a bad ground, and just grounded the motor directly to the frame and was fine. It will definitely be replaced REAL soon though


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;416166 said:


> $55 for a new one.....$10 core charge
> 
> I also have a mechanic friend saying that he had this problem and it was caused by a bad ground, and just grounded the motor directly to the frame and was fine. It will definitely be replaced REAL soon though


 $55 sounds like a good buy..

FYI, The poor ground is due to the broken circuit board...that's why you can get away with just grounding the motor directly sometimes. It bypass's the poor ground in the board.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;416179 said:


> $55 sounds like a good buy..
> 
> FYI, The poor ground is due to the broken circuit board...that's why you can get away with just grounding the motor directly sometimes. It bypass's the poor ground in the board.


Thanks!!! so it's probably the motor...i'll put that on the to-do list for tomorrow and hope it gets me through tonight because i don't have time to do it now!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;416184 said:


> Thanks!!! so it's probably the motor...i'll put that on the to-do list for tomorrow and hope it gets me through tonight because i don't have time to do it now!!


Yep, replacing the motor will fix it. A good tip here also, while you have the plastic cowl panels off swapping the motor, take the time and lube all the wiper linkage in the cowl while your in there. Make's a world of difference...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Definintely will do! I didn't end up doing it this weekend due to time restrictions, the horrible part was it didn't work for awhile on friday night driving around in the rain  thank god i have rain-x!!!


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

if you havent replaced it yet... when the motor makes that noise, just turn the wipers on, open the hood and smack the motor with the palm of your hand. It will make the ground for the wipers to work.... but definitly replace it. My 97 did the same thing.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sechracer;424400 said:


> if you havent replaced it yet... when the motor makes that noise, just turn the wipers on, open the hood and smack the motor with the palm of your hand. It will make the ground for the wipers to work.... but definitly replace it. My 97 did the same thing.


lol, that's exactly what ive been doing!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Some of the signs an older Ford's wiper system is going: First the delay timing keeps changing. Then it stops the wiper in mid-wipe when on delay. Then it starts doing it on regular low speed. Soon after that the system gives up and quits working at all.


----------

